# Spa Hotel over Christmas



## newirishman (4 Nov 2012)

I am looking to put myself and the missus into a spa hotel in Ireland over Christmas, for 2 or 3 nights, as this years Christmas presents for each other.

Maybe I am just too late for booking this, but it doesn't look like any spa hotels have anything available from 23rd to 26/27th of Dec.

Too late and therefore full booked or are the places closed down over Christmas? Anyone has an insight?

Thx


----------



## STEINER (4 Nov 2012)

There is a 3 night deal in Druid's Glen Wicklow 24th -27th Dec €1,100 dinners and breakfasts for 2 etc.  It is expensive but its there waiting for you!

I looked into a stay for us over Christmas in various hotels.  It was too much money really.  We are booked into a nice hotel with spa after new years day at a more sensible price.


----------



## newirishman (4 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the pointer! Had missed that one. Prices are not too bad for Christmas, was expecting worse somehow. Something to think about. Maybe New years eve instead... 
Unfortunately not much luck with going in the new year due to work commitments.


----------



## Hillsalt (4 Nov 2012)

Radisson Blu, Galway


----------



## Gervan (5 Nov 2012)

Hayfield Manor, Cork
http://www.hayfieldmanor.ie/uploads/documents/Hayfield Manor Festive Brochure.pdf


----------



## alexandra123 (5 Nov 2012)

Try this site
http://www.goireland.com/special-offers/weekend-breaks-in-ireland.htm


----------



## irishmoss (5 Nov 2012)

Farnham Estate ( Radisson Blu) has availability. Gorgeous hotel


----------



## PolkaDot (5 Nov 2012)

STEINER said:


> There is a 3 night deal in Druid's Glen Wicklow 24th -27th Dec €1,100 dinners and breakfasts for 2 etc.  It is expensive but its there waiting for you!



Druids Glen = The best hotel in Ireland. 

Book it 

Not affiliated with the hotel, just a big fan.


----------



## aoc (5 Nov 2012)

did you try Monart or Kellys in Wexford - great spot


----------



## naughto (5 Nov 2012)

i use the spa in the castlecourt

[broken link removed]


----------



## TreeTiger (5 Nov 2012)

Druid's Glen is a very good hotel for families - however I'm not sure the OP is bringing any kids?!  There's only one bar so it's hard to get a quiet romantic seat  

I think Kelly's is closed for Christmas, they are usually shut over the winter until sometime in February or March.

Clontarf Castle were advertising on the radio this morning, I think deals are from €399 a head.


----------



## newirishman (5 Nov 2012)

Thanks to all! Brilliant places the lot. Decided to take up one of the New Year's Eve offers instead of Christmas, better choice and better offers.


----------



## delgirl (6 Nov 2012)

aoc said:


> did you try Monart or Kellys in Wexford - great spot


Have been to the Monart twice, it's the ultimate in relaxation and there are no children in the hotel!


----------



## lfcjfc (30 Dec 2012)

Just back from the Slieve Russell in Cavan where we spent Christmas. Lovely relaxing atmosphere there this time of year. Didnt use the spa although it looks impressive. Pool, gym and golf facilities all excellent. Not sure on availability though - a lot of people arriving for short breaks as we were leaving on 26th


----------

